# Beethoven - Moonlight sonata - Orchestral



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

I'm not a music composer like the real Hans Zimmer, but I'm a music assembler. So I put together my favourite orchestral version of each movement of the Moonlight Sonata of Beethoven to obtain a full orchestral version of the piece.

Now, there are more orchestral version of this piece, but what I don't like of them is that the piano is replaced by an orchestra. My idea was not to remove the piano, but to have a piano accompained by an orchestra.

The problem is that for the second and third movements I only found a live version. A studio version would be better.
Furthermore, I would prefer a more assertive orchestra in the second and third movements (see the first movement), which sometimes replaces the piano (think about the typical piano concerto, where there is a dialogue between the piano and the orchestra).

What you find here below is the first version of my assembling, but if someone is able to provide better versions for one or more movements, then I will update the piece.

Now, what do you think about THIS version?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

It's about the same quality for me as the original. 4/6

To be 5/6 I think Beethoven or I would have to orchestrate it. Right now it reminds me of that keyboard font on a piano with background strings.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

HansZimmer said:


> I'm not a music composer like the real Hans Zimmer, but I'm a music assembler.


Oh, this whole time I thought you were actually Hans Zimmer. 😯 By the way, did you also assemble this video?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

It's kind of nice. A have to agree with Ethereality, though, that it sounds too much like a keyboard front with background strings. Though I like the subtle percussion, and the vocalizations. For the orchestration, I think more variety would help--a few woodwinds, brass, maybe a celesta here and there. But I'm not sure--that might destroy the nocturnal mood of the first movement. Anyway, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Maybe I'd like it more if I had never heard the original.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It sounds like music made for commercials no so bad / so good .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Ethereality said:


> Oh, this whole time I thought you were actually Hans Zimmer. 😯


Are you joking, right?



> By the way, did you also assemble this video?


No. Why should I?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bruce said:


> It's kind of nice. A have to agree with Ethereality, though, that it sounds too much like a keyboard front with background strings. Though I like the subtle percussion, and the vocalizations. For the orchestration, I think more variety would help--a few woodwinds, brass, maybe a celesta here and there. But I'm not sure--that might destroy the nocturnal mood of the first movement. Anyway, I'm enjoying it.





Bulldog said:


> Maybe I'd like it more if I had never heard the original.





Rogerx said:


> It sounds like music made for commercials no so bad / so good .


I want to create the best possibile version, so if you can suggest alternatives for one or more movements your help is appreciated.

I don't like this versions of Stokowski because there is not the piano.







For all movements I found a version of Jakub Kowalewski and the problem is the same: no piano.

Especially the third movement doesn't sound right without the piano.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> Especially the third movement doesn't sound right without the piano.


howabout




arranged for electric guitar by Dr.Viossy, played by Tina S


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> howabout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im speaking about a classical orchestral version, not a rock version.


----------

